# Direct Port Dry?



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Does anybody have a direct port dry system on a 1.6? Can this be done with a reprogramed ecu and better fuel pump?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

why do you need a direct port nitrous system? you can get a wet setup from zex,nitrous express(personal favorite),jg edelbrock,and nos.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I don't trust wet setups, from what I've heard fuel doesn't flow like nitrous it doesn't distribute evenly. I don't see why it isn't just at easy to add the extra fuel through the injectors.


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

For a 1.6 a 50 wet shot would be perfect. I woud even go with a single fogger. It would be more of a pian with a direct port dry shot. You could get away with a ECU upgrade. You would have to get in touch with JWT to see if they make a nitrous ECU for the 1.6. It might also require a injector/fuel pump upgrade. It all depends on what you want. I ran a wet shot on my SE-R for a long time. I am now running the JWT nitrous Set-up. The JWT set up is alot better but it is a hell of alot more expensive.


----------

